# Gerber Myth Knife



## mdhall (Sep 24, 2012)

At my full-time job I work at a major knife retailer, and I’m always impressed by the quality and innovation of Gerber products, the Myth series is no exception. As I opened the package the first thing I noticed was it actually includes a great sheath. No cheap nylon sheath that’s going to fall apart or the knife will slice right through. No, the Gerber Myth includes a hard-plastic sheath that the knife snaps into and is attached to a nylon belt loop with a rubber tether that holds the knife in place for a secondary safety measure. The sheath even has a built-in carbide sharpener for quick, in-the-field touch-ups on the blade.

It’s a knife that is designed for professional hunters and guides. I can see why. The rubberized handle is really grippy and you can really feel the strength of the blade tang underneath the handle. I’d recommend always putting it back in the sheath on your belt, instead of setting it down. With the subtle browns and blacks in the handle and blade, it’s pretty hard to find when you set it down in the leaves. Trust me, I lost it in the photo session a couple of times.




But, I’m sure what you’re most interested in is the blade. The Gerber Myth offers a 3 3/4â€³ nitride coated high-carbon stainless steel blade. I know what you’re thinking, “high-carbon stainlesss” is a pretty vague description of the steel. I did some leg work for you steel junkies and called to find out. The steel is 7Cr17MoV stainless, which they say is a 440C equivalent. I can’t verify that because I have no means of testing steel composition, as I’m sure you don’t either, but I can say this knife is laser sharp. One way to tell how sharp a knife is to place it on a fruit and move the blade back and forth without applying pressure. If it begins to slice the fruit – it’s REALLY sharp. That’s what this knife did, even after testing it out sharpening sticks to see how thin of a layer of bark I could peel off.




I really like this knife because not only is it sharp, but it just feels great in your hand. It has that deep curve in the blade that tapers into a very fine point making it perfect for caping large game animals. I’ll be honest and say the only thing I skinned was a peach and a stick, but I’ve skinned enough animals to know how a good knife feels in your hand. To top it off, the Myth is backed by Gerber’s Lifetime Warranty which means, “If the product failed while being used as it was intended to be used, we will service under the warranty. At Gerber’s option, defective product will be repaired, replaced, or substituted with a product of equal value.”


----------



## marknga (Sep 26, 2012)

Good looking blade, nice review and pictures as well. I've had several Gerber blades and they all performed well.
Yep I would need a blaze orange handle on that one or I would misplace it!


----------



## snuffy (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish they would bring back the old piggy back. I have been trying to find one.


----------



## seeker (Sep 27, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Wish they would bring back the old piggy back. I have been trying to find one.



You can find the piggy back on E-bay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ger...061?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item2ec2168ba5


----------

